
Rubyists: you can write video games - bentona
https://confreaks.tv/videos/rubyconf2016-attention-rubyists-you-can-write-video-games
======
MrBra
Until you can't make 3D, I wouldn't claim that. Sadly this is not possibile
with Ruby yet.

But anyway nice intro into Gosu.

